# Cold Smoking bacon: The second attempt



## sauceboss (May 11, 2018)

Currently curing 14 lbs of bacon. This time I’m gonna check the grain before I slice it up.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 11, 2018)

What's the grain? 

Kidding. 

Let us know.


----------



## sauceboss (May 11, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> What's the grain?
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> Let us know.



Lol, last time I cut 1.5 lbs the wrong way before I realized it. Definitely the most tough and chewy bacon I’ve ever had!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2018)

Yea I'm kind of anal about cutting bacon cross grain, & sometimes it's hard cause the grain changes direction a lot of times in the same slab. So I slice it across the grain, and when it changes I just turn it in the slicer & go the other way.
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 12, 2018)

How about slicing it thin?


----------



## sauceboss (May 12, 2018)

I was just so excited to eat home made bacon I just sliced off a piece and cooked while slicing the rest. I saw that puppy curl like a slinky. I was halfway through slicing the batch by the time I realized I screwed up. So I made lardons with that half. I’m going to be more careful this time.


----------



## sauceboss (May 12, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> How about slicing it thin?



I’m slicing by hand and prefer thick slices.


----------



## sauceboss (May 12, 2018)

The seems to coming along nicely.


----------



## nanuk (May 13, 2018)

it's BACON

can you really do it wrong?


----------



## Rings Я Us (May 13, 2018)

Hmm..  wonder if the factory worries about that?.


----------

